# Contact TiVo About Closed Caption



## drhoads (Apr 2, 2009)

I just move from DirecTV HR20- to TiVo and surprised to find out that TiVo does not support transparent background and opaque text for closed captioning. I contacted TiVo by phone and emailed them about adding this feature. They suggested that I post a request to their engineers (I already did before I called) and they said the more that request this, the higher it will get prioritized.

Please, if you're hard of hearing or you use CC often, please leave feedback to their TiVo's Engineers about improving this feature.
It would also be nice to adjust the positioning and length of the text.

Link to TiVo's Feedback: "http ://research.tivo.com/suggestions/2web519.htm"

The broken link is because I don't have enough post to insert links into my post (whatever).
Please copy and paste, then adjust.

Thanks


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

The only problem with this is when the background of the live video closely matches the text color, the text effectively disappears. I found this both fairly common and highly annoying, so I turned it off on my TV. Now that I am using the TiVo, I don't miss the fact it isn't there. Of course I wouldn't mind it as an option, as long as I can turn it off.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree the close captions need to be improved, along with the entire tivo interface. Its one size fits all, Where tivo , we dont have to care needs to stop.


----------

